# looking for new spreader



## goodtimes1104 (May 18, 2018)

I have a 7800sqft lawn and looking to replace my scott's broadcast spreader. The handle to operate the edge guard broke and it's a pain to manually mess with it to get it into place. I've gone through my first year of DIY lawn care and want to upgrade. Thoughts on the Brinly-Hardy?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I just got one and installed the side guard, I like it. It's easy to calibrate, easy to push, it's built well, plus it's built in the USA. It's good for DIY home owners.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I still like using my hand spreader more. I find it to be more accurate than a push spreader.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Earthway Products make some pretty good spreaders. I do not have one but I know the LCN uses one.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I have an Earthway 2050p.

Pretty nice for homeowner grade.

Your Home Depot one will probably be just fine


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

OP that Spreader looks like the one I'm thinking of getting, over this side it's £75. A little more expencive than my last one that's lasted 20years. Think I might like the new one.!!


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Actually, the Brinly is an Earthway clone. The adjustment/shutoff lever and lineage appears to be identical.


----------

